# Asked a girl out face to face, for the first time.



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Asked a girl that I like if she wanted to go and get a drink with me sometime.
And she said yes 

No idea what to do from now, but at least I cleared that hurdle.

------------------------
EDIT: On a sadder note

Today I went to confirm a day and she changed her mind and now said no 
------------------------
EDIT no.2: On a REALLY embarrassing note.

I found out today that she's actually a lesbian...............

*dies of embarrassment.


----------



## arkham (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow, that's an achievement! I am jelaous  Hope everything goes perfect for you two


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Well done x


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

YOU DIDNT BURST INTO FLAMES?!?!

jk good for you x)


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)

That takes balls to do in person, man. Great job.


JAkDy said:


> No idea what to do from now, but at least I cleared that hurdle.


Set it up! Solidify the details and, if it goes well, keep doing things together.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Well done my man.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Like a Boss


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats Gaara of the sand!


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

UPDATE:

On a sad note.
Today I went to confirm a day and she changed her mind and now has said no 









......i still think this whole thing was a small victory in my own development....even if it doesn't feel like it now.


----------



## arkham (Apr 22, 2014)

It happened to me just recently  
However a girl asked me out. 
Then she pushed meeting forward few times and said she has other things to do. 
I am waiting patiently, didn't blame her. I know we will meet sooner or later. 
Wish you best of luck, do you text each other ? ask her how she feels and don't sound like asking her about the date, just show interest in her


----------



## Theory816 (May 23, 2014)

Its ok man. Going up to a random girl and asking her out is a +1 in any guys book.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mission completed


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Aww, I'm sorry that it didn't work out in the end 

Major achievement asking her out face to face though, nonetheless! You should be really proud of yourself  Not an easy thing to do, by any means!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

At least you tried. That's the main thing. You should be proud of such a hurdle I have yet to complete myself.


----------



## Rayden (May 27, 2014)

Hey it doesn't change the fact you tried!! Great job! As mentioned above that's a hurdle that many of us wish we could get through!


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

JAkDy said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> On a sad note.
> Today I went to confirm a day and she changed her mind and now has said no
> ...


That's alright. You made a huge step by asking her in the first place. It's weird for her to randomly change her mind (Wtf?), but that's absolutely fine. You're still better off because you made a big change. There's millions of women in the world. As far as finding somebody who wants to spend time with you goes, I'm liking your odds 

Don't give her a second thought. They're all out there waiting for you.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Its weird in that she messaged me a number of more times, and I replied nicely enough. But then she actually told me something very personal which I didn't know about her. I also told her about the domestic troubles at home happening atm.

I'm trying to not read more into these things, just leave the conversation as it was. No need to make it anything more.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

JAkDy said:


> Its weird in that she messaged me a number of more times, and I replied nicely enough. But then she actually told me something very personal which I didn't know about her. I also told her about the domestic troubles at home happening atm.
> 
> I'm trying to not read more into these things, just leave the conversation as it was. No need to make it anything more.


Bro, there's your answer right there. It's not you. She's having issues, and is probably fearful of opening up too much and getting hurt. It's as simple as that. She may even regret having told you that so soon and decided to put a damper on things to slow them down. Sometimes figuring out what went wrong can be more complicated, but that's clear. If you felt upset by it before, knowing this should make you feel better. You could tell her you know what her concerns are if you really wanted to (it's dead for now if you leave it alone anyways).


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

AntiAnxiety said:


> Bro, there's your answer right there. It's not you. She's having issues, and is probably fearful of opening up too much and getting hurt. It's as simple as that. She may even regret having told you that so soon and decided to put a damper on things to slow them down. Sometimes figuring out what went wrong can be more complicated, but that's clear. If you felt upset by it before, knowing this should make you feel better. You could tell her you know what her concerns are if you really wanted to (it's dead for now if you leave it alone anyways).


Well kind of, but her issue wasn't huge. Just something irritating, however it was more she told me a secret that's probably been with her a long time and affects her long-term. It's not a factor in her saying no I don't think.

She told me the secret after rejecting me and continuing to message me a little bit. I told her a secret thing about me (nothing ming-blowing, just told her I'm having a tough time cause my parents were sort of character-assasinating me a couple days ago) on purpose to help her feel she's not alone or putting herself out there.

My record is absolutely awful in terms of me actually trying to get into relationships. I've actually tried the last couple years. 
#foreveralone


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

JAkDy said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> On a sad note.
> Today I went to confirm a day and she changed her mind and now has said no
> ...


That sucks, but yes at least you can't say you didn't try. Don't let this rejection knock you too much and keep speaking to women frequently. Even if some become just friends, that will help increase your social circle.


----------



## BigStupidJellyfish (May 25, 2014)

Congrats  Sorry it didn't work out, but who knows? Maybe she was more nervous than you were and that's why she canceled. It's still an awesome accomplishment none the less.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

AceP said:


> That sucks, but yes at least you can't say you didn't try. Don't let this rejection knock you too much and keep speaking to women frequently. Even if some become just friends, that will help increase your social circle.


this, im proud of you man, this is how to live. you never know how things will turn out.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

On a REALLY embarrassing note.
I found out today that she's actually a lesbian...............I did not know that.....

That is the BIGGEST fail lol.


----------



## Jayare (May 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man, but you did it! Now you know you can do it again.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

I asked her, or rather I apologised for asking her out when she was a lesbian.

She says basically she's bisexual. Tbh I"m really not sure where I am in the whole "will we get drinks" thing.

I'm going to paraphrase/quote so to get the clearest picture of things.

When I asked about "how about Friday?", the reply I get is "Thanks for asking me the other night, was a bit surprised  though atm I don’t really feel like hanging out, I’ve just had a lot going on recently" 
Then the next day, she tells me something very personal about herself.
I was told by my mate she was a lesbian. So I wrote to her a short quick apology for asking her out cause I didn't know she was a lesbian.
Then she replied "Don't be embarrassed, actually I'm Bi  so it's all good hahah"


To be completely honest, I have no idea where that puts me after all that conversation.

.....so I'm still rejected correct?


----------



## MrNormal (Aug 8, 2013)

Can definitely say it takes balls of steel and confidence to do something like this. In my eyes, you haven't failed, you've learnt from this and you can make it stronger. Keep on going!


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

JAkDy said:


> I asked her, or rather I apologised for asking her out when she was a lesbian.
> 
> She says basically she's bisexual. Tbh I"m really not sure where I am in the whole "will we get drinks" thing.
> 
> ...


I think you are still rejected in regards to the date, perhaps put her as a maybe for another time :b


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

AndrewUK83 said:


> I think you are still rejected in regards to the date, perhaps put her as a maybe for another time :b


But thats what I'm trying to figure out, if I'm out/done/gone with her. We spent all day exchanging facebook messages pretty much and it got fairly deep.


----------

